# breakfast at 10 am was worth waiting for



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

More pictures of making the 10 am breakfast

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/SMOKING FOOD/

It was the best tasting breakfast meat.

I cant wait till i find some back or belly for regular bacon

Im a DJ Debbie fan now :) great recipes on your website

 What did i learn????
 Dont add water to the wood tray because in my smokerif you are smoking at 150 degF the water does  not boil off--
 Why did i do it. Wish i had an answer


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

That looks great scotty... worth waiting for.  Great job.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 28, 2007)

looks good! Wish I would had some for breeakfast!


----------



## rockyb (Oct 28, 2007)

Gads!!!!! Seemed like _forever_ this morning waiting for Scotty to cook my breakfast.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But the wait was worth it.  Great tasting buckboard bacon, eggs, texas toast, coffee, and orange juice. * Life is good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Happy Sunday, ya' all!*


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

ITS Y'ALL you yankee 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was out there in the dark at about 6 am settin things up


----------



## rockyb (Oct 28, 2007)

Excuuuuuse me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm going back to bed.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, I like that smoker, where did you get it? What brand is it?

Hey, great looking food to!


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheap as heck and  nice for small jobs.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=5902599


----------



## flagriller (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm gonna get one, I'll send the car out right away!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Nooooo  ...  Not the car again ...


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

whats with the car ?????????????


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

... You don't know ?????


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok i had some idea that the  liquid from soaking the wood would add some smoke flavor  but i did  not take the  cooking temperature into consideration.
 I boosted  the  cooking temp from 200 to 225F for the last  45  minutes. Then i finally started seeing   steam.
 After a while, I could smell the  mesquite burning and see a  change in the smoke color from clear to a light  bluish grey..
 When the  meats reached the desired temps, I shut the unit off and took the  meats indoors.

 While cleaning the unit i saw that  about 30% or less of the wood  was  burning and  none of it was  turned to  grey dust.


 It was easier to  say  I dont know why.
 I guess the el cheapo bone was in controll of  my brain again.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Great looking bacon! Like the cooker too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is this made with the Hi mountain buckboard cure? I need to get some of that to try!


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

I see you have a name now.. PATTY

No i used DJs recipe. I like doing things from scratch where it is possible

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...boardBacon.pdf


----------



## flagriller (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I hate to admit this...but, my car is a thief
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Seems everytime I take it anywhere, to kind of scope things out, it takes stuff. Like I'm driving home from Lowes about three month ago and had not purchased anything, and while driving I kept hearing this diln-a-ling noise? So, I stopped to check it out, and there was a verticle grill stuffed in the back??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And that is only the beginning
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My wife and are are concerned about my cars behavior and have taken it to counseling
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I don't think it's working, given what it did today.  Oh well, it has do do the time not me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm sure glad it doesn't have an ATM card


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 28, 2007)

They say a picture tells it all, and I'm hearing a lot of OMG!


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

We are doing it for  dinner tonight also with smashed potatoes and  mixed  veggies.

 While we  start a 6 gallon batch of welches  grapejuice wine.


mmmmmmmm good


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

Dinner while making wine.


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

two types of  bacon frying


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2007)

the 6 gallon batch of wine in the primary fermenter being processed and  made ready for the yeast


----------



## scotty (Oct 29, 2007)

My biker friends call me slowpoke.

 It took 2 days for  me to realize you were referring to Jims' car and  not my post.

Hey but you got me to tell it all


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a feeling  ...  "The car did it again"


----------



## scotty (Oct 29, 2007)

I want one of those cars


----------

